# Joint supps!



## Uncle manny (Feb 10, 2018)

Have always had a little bit of nagging elbow and wrist pains, aside from massaging the tender areas was thinking it might be a good a idea to get a good joint supplement if there are any. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2018)

Deca!

therapuedic low dose.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2018)

Floss 

Correct the issue that's bringing about the pain. That can mean any number of things. Can you be more specific about your pain?


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Floss
> 
> Correct the issue that's bringing about the pain. That can mean any number of things. Can you be more specific about your pain?



Well the wrists can just be achey so not a big concern. But the elbow i feel with extension exercises like overhead dumbell ext’s can’t do them at all because I feel it, id say right on the boney part of the elbow. It’s not golfers or tennis elbow(all though I am susceptible to them) Any time I perform elbow flexion in any rom above a regular tricep push down(skull crushers, over head) I really feel it. Luckily benching and ohp doesnt really bother me.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> Deca!
> 
> therapuedic low dose.



I heard about deca but I’m going to be running eq soon, very similar to the cycle you ran. So I was just trying to be proactive to make sure nothing progresses over the course of my cycle.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Deca!
> 
> therapuedic low dose.



I’m curious about low-dose deca for joint pain.  How much does it help?  Do the benefits extend beyond the time your taking it?


----------

